# hitchhiking and female safety



## veraladd

When highway hitching it is often ok especially if I am with someone (a guy) notice though how when you hitch within a town men will come on to you or ask you if you are a prostitute? I ran out of a guys car in chicago cuz he was touching himself he just parked his car I had to tell him to fuck off 8 times before he left. This other guy in cicero- Im sure was gonna try and sell me into sex slavery or something fucked up but I ran off. In carrollton GA every dude there was a nasty red neck trying to sex me or pimp me. Well not every dude there was some cool blue collar guys that were just nice and helped me out. Any other ladies who've dealt with this?


----------



## baconrind

You must be smokin' hot! Ive had some creeps but never have they tried to pimp me. Still hate hitching alone. Ive said this on a different thread but Ill say it again. Ive heard sicker stories from guys hitching and getting propositioned than what Ive experienced. I try looking as much like a dude as possible. Atleast so they cant tell im a girl until they stop for me. Or I take a girl thats prettier than me so she gets all the shit! Lets travel! ha ha!


----------



## mksnowboarder

Confidence goes a long way in disarming possible creepers. And manipulating the conversation so that the driver would feel awkward or weird about trying to proposition you. I had a couple people that seemed like that type of person pick me up, but I managed to avoid anything inappropriate. You just gotta make sure you're always in control of any situation or person you deal with, don't ever seem like a victim.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

yea what he said. i've never been crept and all the hitching ive done has been alone.


----------



## Kim Chee

keep your breasticles covered.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

> I try looking as much like a dude as possible. Atleast so they cant tell im a girl until they stop for me.


Absolutely... Although of course, once you actually get in the car, and they realize you're a female, then it's oonnn..
But yeah, I've got some crazy-ass creeper stories myself; I'm too damn friendly with everyone, too trusting, and definitely have some self-confidence issues. Men DO pick up on all of this, and try to use it to their advantage. As such, mksnowboarder has some good tips, really, but I've straight-up told innnffinnnittteee men that I don't like males (which is completely and utterly true), and they STILL try to get with me - I suppose it's that whole 'you just haven't had the right man yet, and baby, I"M THE ONE!!'

All my actual rides, however, have been alright, which I thank God for... Definitely had a trucker-dude come up to me at like, 7 a.m. one time, though (so this was pre-morning coffee... NOT a good time to approach me!), and straight-up look me dead in the eyes and say, 'I wanna hit that.' I'm just like, 'excuse me??' I mean... at least TRY to be a little original - how'zabout 'hey, lovely weather we're having today!' or something like that. Haha. Then he asks me if I want to make some money; I tell him I have plenty of other ways to make money besides selling myself to assholes like him. It was WEIRD, man, and my road dawg couldn't have picked a better time to come out. 

Yeah... the joys of being a female... It sucks sometimes, man... And last time I checked (don't know what you look like when you're travelin'), but hitchhikin' kids don't generally look ANYTHING like hookers... Bollocks. Must be the whole, 'Oh, they must be broke, and willing to do anything for some money...' Fuck DAT shit...

Carry on, ladiez, carry on. Someday I wanna get together a bad-ass crew of chix and go around castrating jerk-off men like that. :\


----------



## Johnny P

[quote="
Carry on, ladiez, carry on. Someday I wanna get together a bad-ass crew of chix and go around castrating jerk-off men like that. :\[/quote]

I support this!


----------



## veraladd

agreed about the castration crew, I find it hard to believe any female has hitched regularly and not had an incident. Ive heard of things happening to guys too. I keep make up no matter how dirty I am I like to rock some lipstick. I didnt know lipstick+needing a ride = fair game to propistion for sex.


----------



## baconrind

and theres your problem. It shouldnt but it does.


----------



## Keith2

I am a male and people who have picked me up while hitch hiking have tried paying me for sexual favors and one man was even rubbing his dick as he was driving while I was half asleep. So it is not just women who are afflicted with this sort of thing.


----------



## Nemo

Bear pepper spray, seven dollars at k-mart! Google that shit, see the magic it can do.


----------



## Carey 5000

I've dealt with this too, probably most girls have in one way or another.
I've never had a problem with trucker couples and if I'm trying to ctch a ride from a truck stop I try to wait for one of those.
Been pretty good at going with my gut on who to hop into a vehicle with and have not more than one or two awkward incidents.
recently I came up on a high voltage stun gun which I try to casually show off if i get a creep vibe.
& agreed on the mace Nemo.
Lets get this castration shit going, I'm in


----------



## DirtyBroke

most of the time i hitch alone, and usually i never have a problem, even when the majority of poeple who pick me up are men. Except this one guy who picked me up one time, and he was telling me how he was addicted to sex, and asking me how big my boobs were, and really weird questions like that. He was a creep, but thankfully he didnt try any funny buisness on me.


----------



## Smallville41

veraladd said:


> When highway hitching it is often ok especially if I am with someone (a guy) notice though how when you hitch within a town men will come on to you or ask you if you are a prostitute? I ran out of a guys car in chicago cuz he was touching himself he just parked his car I had to tell him to fuck off 8 times before he left. This other guy in cicero- Im sure was gonna try and sell me into sex slavery or something fucked up but I ran off. In carrollton GA every dude there was a nasty red neck trying to sex me or pimp me. Well not every dude there was some cool blue collar guys that were just nice and helped me out. Any other ladies who've dealt with this?


 I think your full of yourself, it's a mans fantasy to pick up a girl and do her, but not all men are gross


----------



## iixila

i don't have any problems. "naah, brother, i'm a lesbian, you save your dick for some girl who wants it" works pretty well. hahaha, this one time, dude asked me if i would show him my tits, and i said no, obvs, and then he was all quiet for a second, and then he goes

"have you got a knife?"

mahahaha, so i whipped it out of my bra real fast, and said "i would be dumb not to, brother."


and we ended up bein' reaaal chill after that.


----------



## Shadowmarque

Yeah, I agree with some mace and a knife. just in case. you can't trust everybody. I almost always hitch solo. It's easier and faster. I usually drink with my rides, too, which you would think would make the deviants even more so uncontrollable. But i talk with them about it if it comes up letting them know that I'm not for sell, none of me is; and that generally throws the propositioning back. Sometimes, though, they will keep trying and I have to get grrrr'd. Then, I'll let them know, "This looks like a nice patch of ground, you can just drop me off right here (and if they don't) I'll fucking stab you where you sit and get out anyway, either way these skins aren't for you".
This one trucker was on the cb talking to other guys (i was pretending to listen to my headphones) and he kept talking about how he had this hot chick in his cab who he was going to fuck and all this shit. I was 17 btw. I smoked his weed and drank his booze while he told me all about his route and blah fucking blah. And I was like, "hey, dude? Do you know you don't have to be at your destination for two weeks? I could kill you, take your load, sell it and dip; and the law isn't even going to know you're gone for two weeks. Damn, you're stupid". I made him hook me up with a sandwich and bounced. Fucker.
It sucks and it happens, but carry a weapon on you and know how to use it. I almost got sold to like three gangs in LA so I carried a blade in one hand a 4ft chain and lock in the other. I got skilled fucking quick with that chain I was so scared. The van swooped on me twice. Not kool. 
I'm glad to hear you survived. Take care of yourself and keep your morals in tact, stay safe.


----------



## scum

Oh shit those fucking LA vans are not cool i hear you on that one. I didnt even know shit about LA rape vans and I just got such an eerie feeling around these damn vans circling the block, and not in a cops way either. Yeah white slavery fuck a bunch of that. It's important to have a visible weapon and to know how to use it. If you gonna get your knife taken away when you pull it out then...well...um....


----------



## Cardboard

Mace is not the coolest thing to discharge in a moving vehicle either. I can agree on some level to having a weapon and knowing how to use it, but as well, common sense is a lot more important. Consider that getting felt up a bit might be lame, but macing someone driving a vehicle that you are in when going full speed down the highway might be way less fun.
As well with a knife, I wish it were as simple as you cut someone and they stop, but strangely enough, cutting some people just pisses them off. If you pull a lethal weapon, you had better be prepared to kill someone, and I doubt most people are.
You never know what the others have either, you pull a knife or some mace, and driver responds with a gun, chances are you're fucked. I think a lot of the time, playing some mind games and just trying to get away is gonna get you a lot farther than pulling a weapon.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

this is what i tell my femaile friends "mace a blade maybe a dog and always look em in the eye and have a chat before u get in...also amphetimines...ya dont want to fall asleep in the truck and they partialy counteract roofies


----------



## frzrbrnd

Cardboard said:


> Consider that getting felt up a bit might be lame, but macing someone driving a vehicle that you are in when going full speed down the highway might be way less fun.


It goes both ways, tho: the end result of macing someone while in a moving vehicle traveling at cruising speed may not be pleasant, but the driver is put in a position where s/he has to either assume that you are cool with getting in a car accident in order to get out of the situation or call your bluff. But the fact is that if your mace causes the driver to crash, then s/he stands just as much of a chance of being hurt as you do.




Cardboard said:


> As well with a knife, I wish it were as simple as you cut someone and they stop, but strangely enough, cutting some people just pisses them off. If you pull a lethal weapon, you had better be prepared to kill someone, and I doubt most people are.


Also, if you stick someone, there's a good chance you're going to get their blood on you, and then it's their word against this dirty kid who's got this guy's blood on them and their knife. And I mean, like, good luck getting another ride after that.


----------



## Shadowmarque

I have to say there are some good points here; but I'm talking about if something is about to happen. Stab and run. Fuck the dumb shit, get out of there. Mind games- yes, but you're not trying to stay and see who will "win" the game especially if they're into games and could possible dominate you physically. Just watch your back, make sure no one's behind you; and they know you only want the ride. 
PS: NEVER GET INTO THE VAN AND IF IT SWOOPS RUN!


----------



## JAdams87

Yeah i am going to have to agree that most men are generally pretty fucked up. but i dont think you should ever pull a weapon maybe hint around about having on and almost always have one but dont pull it out unless you plan on using it. A kid here in texas got shot after a bout of road rage. Kid was honking and crap got out of his car flashed a gun and the drive of the other car put seven rounds in him. Never a good idea to flash a weapon or pull it out unless your a trained marine or your going to put said weapon directly to use on someone. Chances are your only going to hurt yourself or get said weapon took away and used on yourself. And if in a moving vehicle use a seat belt. In almost all situation just stop and calm yourself and think the best weapon general is just a good thought. So be safe out there.


----------



## RubyOutlaw

I hate hitch hiking any more as a result of this kind of shit. I know that generalities are not fair but damnit, men are fucking creeps. I had a really crazy sacramento to redding california ride once, the woman went nuts instead of the man, tried to feel my husband up in front of me and then tried to steal my dog and back over me....fucking wild...But, to date that is the only not-cool female ride I have ever gotten. The creeps have all been men. It seems like there are specific places where you go that the men are worse than anywhere else. Pasco, WA, Redding, CA, Birmingham, AL, Cartersville, GA...off the top of my head.....oh and most of florida.


----------



## Az Tek

As a guy I can say with 100% certainty that yes, men are creeps. Not all but most all. And there is absolutely no way to tell the difference between the two generally. I agree with the above. Even for a guy it makes hitching much less appealing.


----------



## natkalia

veraladd said:


> When highway hitching it is often ok especially if I am with someone (a guy) notice though how when you hitch within a town men will come on to you or ask you if you are a prostitute? I ran out of a guys car in chicago cuz he was touching himself he just parked his car I had to tell him to fuck off 8 times before he left. This other guy in cicero- Im sure was gonna try and sell me into sex slavery or something fucked up but I ran off. In carrollton GA every dude there was a nasty red neck trying to sex me or pimp me. Well not every dude there was some cool blue collar guys that were just nice and helped me out. Any other ladies who've dealt with this?


 I live in Chicago and hitched a ton around here, I've never had a good experience. I've had tom fight for my life more than once it's fuckin scary. Since then I'm super scared to hitchhike. I know how it is lol


----------



## REDRUM

My last hitch experience ended me stabbing this guy in the leg and jumping out of a moving vehicle. I left my knife in his leg and jumped out the car. I want to buy a small handgun if I ever hitch again.


----------



## REDRUM

The few times I have hitched I have used good judgement accepting rides from males and females from all wakes of life. The man who tried to molest me was am iraq veteran. he made a few passes at me at first. i let him know i was not interested. i asked him to drop me off at the next exit and he wouldnt. he tryed to drive me down a dirt road in the middle of now where, that's when i stabbed him.


----------



## frzrbrnd

the very stabby nature of your posts of late in this thread are very fitting with your username, even if ... ah ... "redrum" ... was not the result of your stabbing.


----------



## REDRUM

i had to. violence is always a last resort. in this instance, i tknow it was my best bet. i'm 5'2 and scrawny. who knows what would have happened if i didn't do what i did. he had my by the arm, tried putting his hand down my pants. grabbed me so hard down there that he left bruises. pretty crazy experience. he could of come looking for me after i jumped out, but he drove away.


----------



## freedude2012

ill go with red on that one do whats need for survival its not a nice world


----------



## deanmoriarty

weapons indeed,it just makes sense...mace,knife,tazer,something is necessary,male or female.ive had several very sketchy incidents hitching as a teen guy years ago,and nothing changes a victimizers attitude faster than suddenly realising u are not such an easy target after all.i found that a well placed threat/assertion is better than actual attack much of time...if its a serial killer u got in ride with,ur prob dead anyway,but an average rapist is usually only interested in an easy target,and a well placed statement or display can save u from resorting to violence.just been my exp,in prison and on the road.but dont forget that only rule of fighting is:strike first and strike definitively.first shot almost always wins.be safe out there,kidz!


----------



## freedude2012

so so true dean


deanmoriarty said:


> weapons indeed,it just makes sense...mace,knife,tazer,something is necessary,male or female.ive had several very sketchy incidents hitching as a teen guy years ago,and nothing changes a victimizers attitude faster than suddenly realising u are not such an easy target after all.i found that a well placed threat/assertion is better than actual attack much of time...if its a serial killer u got in ride with,ur prob dead anyway,but an average rapist is usually only interested in an easy target,and a well placed statement or display can save u from resorting to violence.just been my exp,in prison and on the road.but dont forget that only rule of fighting is:strike first and strike definitively.first shot almost always wins.be safe out there,kidz!


----------



## Agni Riniari

So, I was going to keep this a secret to prevent it from spreading and not working when or if I decided to do it, but, I thought I would say something here and see what you all think about it.

Now, I have thought about what would be required in just about all situations if one was traveling, especially when alone, and they found themselves met with hostilities.

Normal self-defense is all well and good, but, you can be out numbered and not everyone might be skilled, or even just lucky, enough to get themselves out of a situation like that. Now, gods forbid they have a gun or something, at that point, there is even a limit to what self-defense will be able to do when the person holding it is being mildly intelligent about the situation. Also, I just prefer to avoid conflict in general, simply because I really don't want anyone to get hurt, even if the person doing the hurting is me, because really, we're all brothers and sisters and in an ideal world we would be able to get along without hostility.

Yet, we don't live in that kind of world, so, here has been my idea for a solution for basically any situation that might come up, be it someone threatening you or someone trying to have their way with you, and, yes, you are going to think I am crazy because of this.

So, you might be able to fight off one or more people, but, what if they have a knife? You might still be able to fight off your "attackers", hell, you might even be able to get away if someone has a gun on you if you are lucky, but, then again, maybe not. So, what can you do to almost immediately end any confrontation, be it you are being molested, beat the shit out of, or being held at gun point/whatever situation might involve a gun?

Well, a knife might get one or two unarmed people to leave you alone, but it might not be so easy with someone who has a knife themselves, so, maybe you want to try and mace them, that is fine, but, maybe there are more than one of them and you either can't get all of them or maybe they resist the mace enough (It can happen) to still get to you. So, what do you do then, or, in that worse scenario where they have a gun and not much is going to deter that person (Mace would probably just piss them off and they could still shoot you)? Basically, go for the trump card.

What could possibly trump all of those situations, even if they were happening simultaneously to you? Well, what would you do, even if you had a gun on someone, and they take out a grenade and pull the pin? You'd probably immediately re-evaluate the situation, with the most likely assessment being that you would probably want to leave.

Now, this might seem like over-kill, and it sort of is, but, it takes care of really any situation you might encounter, and, it can be a very very cutthroat world out there, with people not giving a shit what they do to you as long as they get what they want. So, it might be considered as a calculated risk to some people.

Obviously, though, a live grenade is very dangerous, not to mention illegal. So, the people that are worried about those types of things can still technically use this method (Because pulling out a high explosive is such a complicated technique that it can be called a method ;P), simply have a dummy grenade or one that has had all of the "dangerous" parts removed. It would still, theoretically, work without it being dangerous and might technically be legal (That part I am still a little unsure about. So many states, so many laws).

So, feel free to tell me I'm a fuckin' nut job. S'all good. Just, well, keep the idea on the DL, in case it turns out to be legal to have a fully decommissioned grenade and some people want to try and use the practice, because, I mean, it's basically a cure-all, man. 

- Agni

PS. I apologize for the length. I am a fiend at the keyboard, I guess.


----------



## Agni Riniari

I think I broke this thread. I guess no one found this entertaining.

;P

- Agni


----------



## Pixie Walden

Ive has this problem a few times as well. I had just got to cali for the first time and i was stuck in some bumfuck town called Tracy , i was standing on the on ramp with a boy and two dogs i travel with, i was alredi kinda annoyed cuz we had been trying to hitchhike for so long, some guy ina nice car and a button down pulled up and called me over, i thought he was going to give us a kick down or something , when asked for a blowjob i told him to go kill himself , i threw the nearest rock as hard as i could at his car while he pealed out of the parking lot, fuck creeps


----------



## wizehop

Men are pigs, I've had my share of gay men go for the gold when hitching. As with everything there are risks and rewards that go with hitchhiking. Anyone who undertakes it has to accept that these things will happen eventually. If you aren't willing to accept you may get raped or killed then don't hitch.


----------



## wokofshame

It's been a while but I've had probably 7 or 8 rides where they asked to suck my dick. A few offered money, the only one that really creeped me out was this fat car-hauling trucker in kentucky who had a boy my age at the time 19 or 20(teenage sex slave??) in the sleeper, he wanted me to disrobe and i could see his nuts hangin out his boxers GROSS. I had my hand on my knife but fortunately he dropped me off when I told him to let me out.
Has anyone here ever jacked a john? Meaning, someone told you "Wanna make 20$" and You say "Yeah, just come around the corner into the alley" ask them to pull out their wallet and rob all 200 on them. I know a fair share of more rough-living folks than I that have done this. I guess for the most part I'm just too nice of a guy.


----------



## keg

i think girls have it easy,really there are more perverts that want straight guys.they do not want gay guys,they want straight guys.all over the world have this problem.and they think because i am sleeping outside in a doorway that i will be willing to do anything for money or drugs or warm place to sleep.20 plus years homeless and i have never sold myself.i hate perverts.portland was worst place in use but in the world i think Japan is the baddest.they just think everyone has a price.the money i have been offered has been insane.


----------



## outskirts

I still attribute my not having these problems often to one thing...
Starting a little bit of conversation before accepting the ride and getting into the car.
First thing, I always take the lead of the quick conversation by asking the driver where they are going before they can ask me.
Within that minute or two I have quickly sized up the driver and processed in my brain a shit load of details about them.
Also within this very short amount of time I've also gone on my gut feeling too. But in the end it's my gut that makes the
final call. If I have a bad feeling I'll turn down the ride.

One thing I'd suggest for female hitchhikers is if things are just mildly uncomfortable or annoying and not yet "full blown let me out
scary", is to ask the the driver about their female family members while in conversation. Remember every woman is someone's
daughter, mother or maybe sister, niece, etc. Then if things do start escalating you can pull the "how would you feel if someone was
treating your (insert female family member) this way?" card. Guilt can be a powerful weapon. Just hope the guy Isn't the type who
has his mother buried in the backyard, then nothing but the knife is gonna work.
This may also help with the cops if they try and confiscate your knife while on the road, "officer, would you want your (insert female
relation) traveling out here without something for protection?" Just pick a female "relation" the cop is not gonna tell you about his family
obviously. Sorry guys, this will only help the ladies, we're shit out of luck with this one.

But most of all, think fast and be careful, unfortunately there are some very sick bastards out there.


----------



## dolittle

Ah! A man rubbing himself while I'm in tha car with him. I should be so lucky!!


----------



## joaquim33

i dont think i would hitch hike alone if i were a woman, i've heard too many horror stories to make it worth it. hop a train or buy a bus ticket; if i had a daughter thats what i would teach her. i've had plenty of dangerous hitchhiking rides and had friends almost die because the driver was on drugs or drunk or bat shit crazy, and you dont always realize at first or maybe you're stuck in the middle of nowhere and are so desperate for a ride that you ignore your intuition.

some woman friends of mine have a rule of only taking rides from other women, which i think is good policy. a knife or mace wont help when the creepo trucker pulls out a gun.


----------



## eurekascastle

yeah don't you love when they go "ahh what else do you do for money??? " i usually just say castration and you can be next in line if you want.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

RubyOutlaw said:


> I hate hitch hiking any more as a result of this kind of shit. I know that generalities are not fair but damnit, men are fucking creeps. I had a really crazy sacramento to redding california ride once, the woman went nuts instead of the man, tried to feel my husband up in front of me and then tried to steal my dog and back over me....fucking wild...But, to date that is the only not-cool female ride I have ever gotten. The creeps have all been men. It seems like there are specific places where you go that the men are worse than anywhere else. Pasco, WA, Redding, CA, Birmingham, AL, Cartersville, GA...off the top of my head.....oh and most of florida.



Hahaha cartersville ga for sure! It's like creep Capitol of ga!!


----------



## A2low240

eurekascastle said:


> yeah don't you love when they go "ahh what else do you do for money??? " i usually just say castration and you can be next in line if you want.


 
I'm a male and easily identifiable as such, even at 70mph along a highway. Some sicko truck driver rolls up in the panhandle of Idaho on RT90 going west, I hop up and and this fat motherfucker had his pants around his ankles and a boner. I lost a little MORE faith in the human race as a whole after that and passed on the ride.

............ your not alone with some of the bs on the road.


----------



## Raging Bird

God, the title of this thread is ignorant.


----------



## Monica Danger

I'm going to be rubber tramping with a couple friends here at the end of May, but I might need to hitch down to where they are to catch that ride. I'm new to this whole thing, so it's been nice (if that's the right word to use here) reading this thread to see potential dangers of being a lone female traveler and how best to avoid the worst-case scenarios. Thanks to everybody for their input.


----------



## Smallville41

This post is unfaiir to men, men do what men do best and it's no fair that we take a bad rap for doing what comes natural, yeah the ways some men go about it is crude, but to be honest who hasn't had a fantasy of a pret girl hitching and you picker up and.... But we have to be honest and I'm sure I'll get kicked again for a few days for speaking my mind.


----------



## Smallville41

Monica Danger said:


> I'm going to be rubber tramping with a couple friends here at the end of May, but I might need to hitch down to where they are to catch that ride. I'm new to this whole thing, so it's been nice (if that's the right word to use here) reading this thread to see potential dangers of being a lone female traveler and how best to avoid the worst-case scenarios. Thanks to everybody for their input.


Hey, a hello to a fellow September birthday person.


----------



## RockerBilly

I got a real good one right here:
As you're stepping into the car/truck, saying ur "thank you's" "where u heading?" etc, pull out ur cell phone and start pushing buttons, really conspicuously. Then if the driver starts creepin/ threatening u, tell him that as you were walking up to the car you sent his license plate number to your mother/someone who cares about your safety, and if they dont hear from you within x hours, they're sending the plate numbers to the police etc. Of course its all a big bluff, but better yet if you're really worried you could actually make an arrangement with ur friend/mother and do the license plate thing for real.

I never really do that I'm a guy and i've never really been worried hitching in the US but i advise all my lady friends to do it. Besides my main knife I carry on my belt, I have a crappy little Wal-Mart lock knife that cost me 74 cents which I keep in my boot, it fits perfectly and its discreet. And always a solid metal pen or sharp pencil in my jacket pocket which would do the job on someone's neck if my life depended on it.

One time I was hitching through the countryside in Oregon and this really creepy guy in a van picked me up, and the ride lasted about an hour, after the first few minutes of silence his first question was "so how old are you?" not, what's your name or where are you going lol. Then he was making all these weird noises the whole time, kinda like repressed sex-grunts, which actually kinda cracked me up, and his hand was placed on his crotch the whole time. There wasn't any fiddling, just a creepy fuckin place to have his hand. When he stopped for gas I just said i have a friend in this town im gonna go visit, thanks for the ride, peace.


----------



## RockerBilly

Smallville41 said:


> This post is unfaiir to men, men do what men do best and it's no fair that we take a bad rap for doing what comes natural, yeah the ways some men go about it is crude, but to be honest who hasn't had a fantasy of a pret girl hitching and you picker up and.... But we have to be honest and I'm sure I'll get kicked again for a few days for speaking my mind.


It should be fairly obvious what is "ok" and what is not, in terms of consent. But it is so true that all we ever hear as men is what we're not allowed to do, never what we _are_ allowed to do. This is why young men of today are so confused.


----------



## Driftwhistler

if only it was as simple as not telling womyn how to protect themselves and just telling men not to rape.


----------



## Driftwhistler

keg said:


> i think girls have it easy,really there are more perverts that want straight guys.they do not want gay guys,they want straight guys.all over the world have this problem.and they think because i am sleeping outside in a doorway that i will be willing to do anything for money or drugs or warm place to sleep.20 plus years homeless and i have never sold myself.i hate perverts.portland was worst place in use but in the world i think Japan is the baddest.they just think everyone has a price.the money i have been offered has been insane.


 
Right, we have it easy because this shit happens to us all the time whether we're hitching or walking down the fucking street in broad daylight or sitting alone on the couch at a shindig, so we're just supposed to be used to it by now. Even in godalmighty Amurrica, we still take shit every day merely because we were born with vaginas, because men think its okay to objectify and sexualize us without our consent.



Smallville41 said:


> This post is unfaiir to men, men do what men do best and it's no fair that we take a bad rap for doing what comes natural, yeah the ways some men go about it is crude, but to be honest who hasn't had a fantasy of a pret girl hitching and you picker up and.... But we have to be honest and I'm sure I'll get kicked again for a few days for speaking my mind.


 
Wah wah wah. Would someone call the fucking wahmbulance and ready a shot of idiot-cure-all for this dimwitted fuck. These poor dudes are being marginalized by girls discussing how best to protect ourselves...from dudes who attack us.

Get this: men and womyn have equal sex drives. Womyn are just as visually stimulated as men and become as aroused as quickly as men. Men don't have some "god"-given right to sex. Get your shit straight. We live in a sexually oppressed society. Men are taught to act on their sex drives and womyn are told to wait and be approached. Men are taught to be sexually dominant and womyn are taught to be sexually submissive. Men are taught to "hunt" and womyn are labelled sluts for hunting. If seeking sex is what men do best, then it goes the same for womyn. Oh mah fucking bejeebus, this thread is unfair because it defies bullshit standards and internalized sexism.

And do you really think that what "men do best" is attempt to rape (which, believe it or not, usually has little to do with sex) or solicit sex from girls traveling alone? How do you think the rest of the dudes on this forum feel about you speaking for all of them when you said that? For the love of the great big bibbelty, _think_ about shit before you open your mouth.


----------



## derailed

Smallville41 said:


> This post is unfaiir to men, men do what men do best and it's no fair that we take a bad rap for doing what comes natural, yeah the ways some men go about it is crude, but to be honest who hasn't had a fantasy of a pret girl hitching and you picker up and.... But we have to be honest and I'm sure I'll get kicked again for a few days for speaking my mind.


 
It almost sounds like you're trying to justify rape and abusive behavior by rationalizing it as something entirely natural, and therefore ok. People who marginalize victims and empathize with abusers usually do so because they are abusers themselves and don't want to relinquish power. As a male, it's disgusting and insulting to hear somebody tell me that I am innately a rapist, or desire to be one, based upon my gender. The attitude in this thread is pretty fucking backward in general. I don't want a female telling me I'm disgusting just because I'm a male, and I don't want a male telling me I'm a rapist just because I'm a male. SOME men are disgusting, true, but don't marginalize good people and allies because or some negative personal experiences. The title of this thread is just as stupid, divisive, and narrow-minded as the jackass I just quoted.

That being said, I know that some women have only ever known abusive men in their lives, and it's up to us to break that stereotype. That's why feeding into it by saying things like "men do what men do best " is so damn destructive.


----------



## ped

Ironically I've been called a fag plenty of times for _not_ being a "creep."


----------



## outskirts

Unfortunately too many people use sex, emotionally or physically, as a weapon. Both males and females.


----------



## Driftwhistler

ped said:


> Ironically I've been called a fag plenty of times for _not_ being a "creep."


 
That's lame ist krieg.


----------



## BriannaLee

just within the last 4 days (while i was with a guy) ive had like 3 or 4 offers to get paid for sex with them. One of the guys infront of the walmart in gainesville tx some guy and his wife asked me to be there girlfriend and live at thier house with them. Its crazy how you can have a hunting knife on your hip and they still want to mess with you.


----------



## RockerBilly

Driftwhistler said:


> Right, we have it easy because this shit happens to us all the time whether we're hitching or walking down the fucking street in broad daylight or sitting alone on the couch at a shindig, so we're just supposed to be used to it by now. Even in godalmighty Amurrica, we still take shit every day merely because we were born with vaginas, because men think its okay to objectify and sexualize us without our consent.
> 
> 
> 
> Wah wah wah. Would someone call the fucking wahmbulance and ready a shot of idiot-cure-all for this dimwitted fuck. These poor dudes are being marginalized by girls discussing how best to protect ourselves...from dudes who attack us.
> 
> Get this: men and womyn have equal sex drives. Womyn are just as visually stimulated as men and become as aroused as quickly as men. Men don't have some "god"-given right to sex. Get your shit straight. We live in a sexually oppressed society. Men are taught to act on their sex drives and womyn are told to wait and be approached. Men are taught to be sexually dominant and womyn are taught to be sexually submissive. Men are taught to "hunt" and womyn are labelled sluts for hunting. If seeking sex is what men do best, then it goes the same for womyn. Oh mah fucking bejeebus, this thread is unfair because it defies bullshit standards and internalized sexism.
> 
> And do you really think that what "men do best" is attempt to rape (which, believe it or not, usually has little to do with sex) or solicit sex from girls traveling alone? How do you think the rest of the dudes on this forum feel about you speaking for all of them when you said that? For the love of the great big bibbelty, _think_ about shit before you open your mouth.


 
Well said. I'd say men have it just as bad though, if not worse. Statistically, men are more likely than women to be victims of violence (albeit from other men), except because we're _men_ we're not allowed to talk about it or complain because then we're "pussies" for showing emotion. Also the gender stereotypes you mentioned about how men are traditionally meant to approach and women are meant to _get_ approached don't just suck for women. If a woman does the approaching, she gets labelled a slut. While some women want to do the approaching, there are also some guys who want to get approached/don't feel comfortable doing the approaching, and these guys will spend their entire lives lonely (unless they are _ridiculously_ good looking or live in a sexually free society). I don't really care about the issue of the title of this thread but to be honest it is sexist.


----------



## RockerBilly

Driftwhistler said:


> if only it was as simple as not telling womyn how to protect themselves and just telling men not to rape.


btw what i meant in the previous comment was that a lot of my more radical lady friends tell me its extremely offensive for them to get hit on in bars or what have you. What i mean by we never get told what we are allowed to do is, if we can't hit on them, then how _does_ one get to court such ladies? Or is it only good-looking men are allowed to hit on them?


----------



## ped

Where's that little popcorn smiley?


----------



## Raging Bird

Changed thread title. We're getting off topic here and any "gender war" thread is probably going to be long, dramatic, and pointless. I think maybe we should either talk about female safety or just leave it alone. Girls, don't condemn the male sex as a whole for the safety issues that you face; Boys, don't feel threatened when girls talk about the very real dangers they have to deal with, it's a reality whether it's fair or not. Everyone watch out for yourself and those around you, end of story.


----------



## Driftwhistler

RockerBilly said:


> Well said. I'd say men have it just as bad though, if not worse. Statistically, men are more likely than women to be victims of violence (albeit from other men), except because we're _men_ we're not allowed to talk about it or complain because then we're "pussies" for showing emotion. Also the gender stereotypes you mentioned about how men are traditionally meant to approach and women are meant to _get_ approached don't just suck for women. If a woman does the approaching, she gets labelled a slut. While some women want to do the approaching, there are also some guys who want to get approached/don't feel comfortable doing the approaching, and these guys will spend their entire lives lonely (unless they are _ridiculously_ good looking or live in a sexually free society). I don't really care about the issue of the title of this thread but to be honest it is sexist.


 
Yeah, but womyn are more likely to be victims of sexual violence. I'm not denying that violence towards men exists. Also I'm aware that those gender stereotypes and bullshit sex roles suck for everyone.

Wussy, not pussy. If someone's calling you a pussy for being reclusive, then they're just dumb. Vaginas can take pain like a boss. One pinch of a ballsack and Mr. Guy's on the ground. I'm not trying to be a pc cat, but I'm big into reclaiming words that are meant to degrade and insult people.



RockerBilly said:


> btw what i meant in the previous comment was that a lot of my more radical lady friends tell me its extremely offensive for them to get hit on in bars or what have you. What i mean by we never get told what we are allowed to do is, if we can't hit on them, then how _does_ one get to court such ladies? Or is it only good-looking men are allowed to hit on them?


 
Uh...no. That's not how it works. Don't think like dat.

You get to court them if they allow you that privilege and vice versa. I can't speak for everyone, but getting hit on in a bar feels like the dude is just trying to get sex. You can do whatever the fuck you wants, but keep that male privilege in check, k?


----------



## Kim Chee

Driftwhistler said:


> One pinch of a ballsack and Mr. Guy's on the ground.


 
Yeah, that may be true. But, the contents of my scrotum are what I consider to be "guts" and they happen to be on the outside of my body, unlike the guts of the opposite sex. If you touch my "ballsack" in a non-loving way I will likely retaliate in an appropriate manner despite the pain. In terms of sexual agressiveness, testosterone does separate us and oftentimes women are the victims of violence perpetuated by men. Use your head ladies: Understand what is the trigger for these crimes and avoid displaying that what triggers. Yes, I'll agree that sometimes being a woman is enough of a trigger. Other times, your long hair waving in the wind, lipstick, titties bouncing, and hips shaking is enough for some men to victimize you. Sorry that is the way it is, but that is the way it is. It isn't my way, 'cuz I don't give a shit how you look.


----------



## ped

Take a breath Driftwhistler........lol


----------



## RockerBilly

Driftwhistler said:


> Yeah, but womyn are more likely to be victims of sexual violence. I'm not denying that violence towards men exists. Also I'm aware that those gender stereotypes and bullshit sex roles suck for everyone.
> 
> Wussy, not pussy. If someone's calling you a pussy for being reclusive, then they're just dumb. Vaginas can take pain like a boss. One pinch of a ballsack and Mr. Guy's on the ground. I'm not trying to be a pc cat, but I'm big into reclaiming words that are meant to degrade and insult people.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no. That's not how it works. Don't think like dat.
> 
> You get to court them if they allow you that privilege and vice versa. I can't speak for everyone, but getting hit on in a bar feels like the dude is just trying to get sex. You can do whatever the fuck you wants, but keep that male privilege in check, k?


 
Yes, women are more likely to be victims of sexual violence, but I don't understand why you'd think that sexual violence is worse than non-sexual violence? In my opinion if you hurt someone without their consent, it crosses the line regardless of if its sexual or not.

Sorry i dont really get the reclaiming words thing you were talking about. People get called pussies for being scared because pussy is the name for a cat (i.e. "fraidy cat"). 

Getting hit on in a bar makes it seem like the guys just wants sex? Well yeah, so, whats wrong with sex? Sometimes "just sex" is exactly what the girl wants too, how else would a guy know unless he asks her?


----------



## RockerBilly

"keep the male privilege in check" i dont really have the first clue what you mean by that. I have an idea but its a pretty broad concept


----------



## Driftwhistler

RockerBilly said:


> Yes, women are more likely to be victims of sexual violence, but I don't understand why you'd think that sexual violence is worse than non-sexual violence? In my opinion if you hurt someone without their consent, it crosses the line regardless of if its sexual or not.
> 
> Sorry i dont really get the reclaiming words thing you were talking about. People get called pussies for being scared because pussy is the name for a cat (i.e. "fraidy cat").
> 
> Getting hit on in a bar makes it seem like the guys just wants sex? Well yeah, so, whats wrong with sex? Sometimes "just sex" is exactly what the girl wants too, how else would a guy know unless he asks her?


 
I dunno, have you ever been a victim of sexual violence? It's way fuckin worse than getting beat up. You're reduced to a fuckable object, a fuckin scratch and sniff sticker, an animal, an inanimate doll, plastic packaging that's thrown after one use. When you get hit or beat up it's totally different.

I dunno man, cats are purdy fearless..

There's absolutely nothing wrong with sex. I love sex. I just don't dig being approached by a total stranger for it, especially if I'm minding my own bizniz. I exist beyond my body. I know that some peeps don't mind that, but I do. People have to understand that not everyone wants to be hit up for sex by a stranger, so just be more careful about who you approach.This is all coming from personal experience and how I personally react to shit. I'm not speaking for everyone.


----------



## Driftwhistler

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Yeah, that may be true. But, the contents of my scrotum are what I consider to be "guts" and they happen to be on the outside of my body, unlike the guts of the opposite sex. If you touch my "ballsack" in a non-loving way I will likely retaliate in an appropriate manner despite the pain. In terms of sexual agressiveness, testosterone does separate us and oftentimes women are the victims of violence perpetuated by men. Use your head ladies: Understand what is the trigger for these crimes and avoid displaying that what triggers. Yes, I'll agree that sometimes being a woman is enough of a trigger. Other times, your long hair waving in the wind, lipstick, titties bouncing, and hips shaking is enough for some men to victimize you. Sorry that is the way it is, but that is the way it is. It isn't my way, 'cuz I don't give a shit how you look.


 
Weeeeeeelcome to rape culture, where womyn are at fault for the sexual violence acted on them by men who can't control themselves. If some little piggy can't control his sex drive, then that's his fault, never someone else's. Minimal/zero clothing does not equal consent. That's like when the cops beat the shit out of you and then slam you with a felony for resisting arrest or assaulting an officer. Just plain fucking ignorant, selfish and stupid. *facepalm*



RockerBilly said:


> "keep the male privilege in check" i dont really have the first clue what you mean by that. I have an idea but its a pretty broad concept


 
Sigh..


----------



## Kim Chee

Driftwhistler said:


> Weeeeeeelcome to rape culture, where womyn are at fault for the sexual violence acted on them by men who can't control themselves. If some little piggy can't control his sex drive, then that's his fault, never someone else's. Minimal/zero clothing does not equal consent. That's like when the cops beat the shit out of you and then slam you with a felony for resisting arrest or assaulting an officer. Just plain fucking ignorant, selfish and stupid. *facepalm*


 
I guess we can just disagree. I never said a man has the right to victimize a woman or alluded to anything about consent. Go against my advice, Ms. Driftwhistler. Get out on the road and tempt fate and sooner or later the trouble that is unwarranted/unwanted will come your way. The smart ladies can go back, read my post, take it to heart and use it to SURVIVE on the streets.


----------



## Rager

favorite response for why im doing this "traveling which is always 1st in questions, besides how old i am and single".....well i was recently diagnosed with hiv about 2 weeks ago, as you could imagine i dont really have a fear of death now....i figured live life to the fullest....it usually works and the situtaion stays contained. Fuck hitching i've learned...im roaming up n down blue ridge ap trail currently...1st time i've hitched in years..going well so far


----------



## RockerBilly

Driftwhistler said:


> I dunno, have you ever been a victim of sexual violence? It's way fuckin worse than getting beat up. You're reduced to a fuckable object, a fuckin scratch and sniff sticker, an animal, an inanimate doll, plastic packaging that's thrown after one use. When you get hit or beat up it's totally different.
> 
> I dunno man, cats are purdy fearless..
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with sex. I love sex. I just don't dig being approached by a total stranger for it, especially if I'm minding my own bizniz. I exist beyond my body. I know that some peeps don't mind that, but I do. People have to understand that not everyone wants to be hit up for sex by a stranger, so just be more careful about who you approach.This is all coming from personal experience and how I personally react to shit. I'm not speaking for everyone.


 
No I haven't been a victim of "sexual violence".... but I have nearly been stabbed more times than I can count, and on 2 occasions would have been the victim of straight up pre-meditated murder but weaseled my way out at the last second. I just don't really see how it's any _worse_ for someone to be worried about getting raped while walking home at night, than it is for a someone else (usually an older man, or a younger boy) to get stabbed and murdered by a racist gang, completely unprovoked (other than having the "wrong" skin colour, or being on someone's "turf"). Sure they're both fucking abhorrent, but I don't see how one is worse than the other.

Cats are fearless? what the hell are you talking about? If you close a door to loudly cats will run, they are the most flinching animals ever, hence the term "fraidy cat".


----------



## RockerBilly

Driftwhistler said:


> Sigh..


 
Ok well obviously I understand what male privilege is but I don't understand what you meant by "keep it in check", like, how so?

Just for the record your constant putdowns of "facepalm" and "sigh" are quite unnecessary when people have asked you questions in order to obtain your some of your vast wisdom on the subject and you just throw it back in their face. You could just be friendly about it instead of getting all holier-than-thou, it suggests you care more about proving your own self-importance than educating your brothers and sisters on these issues and moving forward together as a society, or do you just enjoy having lots of things to complain about?


----------



## Driftwhistler

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I guess we can just disagree. I never said a man has the right to victimize a woman or alluded to anything about consent. Go against my advice, Ms. Driftwhistler. Get out on the road and tempt fate and sooner or later the trouble that is unwarranted/unwanted will come your way. The smart ladies can go back, read my post, take it to heart and use it to SURVIVE on the streets.


 
Sorry dude, but your advice is tainted with internalized sexism. I do what I want, I wear what I want, I go where I want. My sex doesn't and shouldn't deter me from doing anything I'm physically capable of. If some fuck attacks me, I can defend myself. I don't live my life in fear of sexual violence and I won't conduct my life to avoid it. I guess I'm not "smart" because of that, but maybe you're just dumb for thinking otherwise.


----------



## Driftwhistler

RockerBilly said:


> No I haven't been a victim of "sexual violence".... but I have nearly been stabbed more times than I can count, and on 2 occasions would have been the victim of straight up pre-meditated murder but weaseled my way out at the last second. I just don't really see how it's any _worse_ for someone to be worried about getting raped while walking home at night, than it is for a someone else (usually an older man, or a younger boy) to get stabbed and murdered by a racist gang, completely unprovoked (other than having the "wrong" skin colour, or being on someone's "turf"). Sure they're both fucking abhorrent, but I don't see how one is worse than the other.
> 
> Cats are fearless? what the hell are you talking about? If you close a door to loudly cats will run, they are the most flinching animals ever, hence the term "fraidy cat".


 
And that's your opinion. Don't forget, rape is always unprovoked.

I'm not going to argue about cats with you...



RockerBilly said:


> Ok well obviously I understand what male privilege is but I don't understand what you meant by "keep it in check", like, how so?
> 
> 
> Just for the record your constant putdowns of "facepalm" and "sigh" are quite unnecessary when people have asked you questions in order to obtain your some of your vast wisdom on the subject and you just throw it back in their face. You could just be friendly about it instead of getting all holier-than-thou, it suggests you care more about proving your own self-importance than educating your brothers and sisters on these issues and moving forward together as a society, or do you just enjoy having lots of things to complain about?


 
For real easy starters (and I'm not saying you do any of this shit): Don't get involved with street harassment, don't make rape "jokes", don't make assumptions based on gender, don't make "jokes" based on or putting down a certain gender or sexual orientation, don't get all homophobic on queers. Call other people out when they do any or all of that. All of this "simple" stuff effects both me as a womon and you as a man and everyone else on this planet. if we really want to bring humonity to the next level, we have to erase the internalized sexism in our culture first, or the world will never be anywhere close to fair for anyone. MP hurts you and me. So, just like we should both keep our white privilege in check, you have the added burden of keeping your MP in check.

Oh tish tosh, you've never seen me pissed. Consider this a walk in the park on a sunny Sunday afternoon in late spring (let me make a quick point and say that an example of internalized sexism is that I almost wrote "even though I'm menstruating" because for some dipshit reason, society thinks that every womon's menstrual cycle is always a viable excuse for unchecked rage, which, of course, is a total crock of bull. Another example of that is the amount of times I've heard people, even womyn, say sad shit like "I'd vote for Hilary Clinton, but I just don't think womyn should be in office because what if they start a war with Russia because they were on their period?"). Vast wisdom? Well I _was_ homeschooled... I've argued about this crap more times than I can count. Being friendly usually invites the bullshit I try to avoid. I'm sorry if someone's feels got offended.

The most common MP checklist can be found here:
http://www.amptoons.com/blog/the-male-privilege-checklist/

but this is the best one (not a checklist, but still a dandy article I found a while ago):
http://finallyfeminism101.wordpress.com/2007/03/11/faq-what-is-male-privilege/


----------



## Doobie_D

Driftwhistler said:


> Sorry dude, but your advice is tainted with internalized sexism. I do what I want, I wear what I want, I go where I want. My sex doesn't and shouldn't deter me from doing anything I'm physically capable of. If some fuck attacks me, I can defend myself. I don't live my life in fear of sexual violence and I won't conduct my life to avoid it. I guess I'm not "smart" because of that, but maybe you're just dumb for thinking otherwise.


 
sorry.. just made me think of this...


----------



## RockerBilly

ok. i guess i don't really see it as "burden". i think if guys are sexist then they should have a burden but i dont think i should inherently have to tread on eggshells and be an overly-PC liberal swine. I dont owe anyone shit, and they don't owe me anything either. I will live my life and say what I want while trying not to be a complete dick, and if someone gets offended, they can take it up with me personally and i will apologise if I deem it necessary, or otherwise tell them to grow a pair (sorry i know you won't like that one. its a joke, remember jokes? like from when you were a child)


----------



## Driftwhistler

Hey man, it's not called being "overly PC liberal swine", it's called "not being a sexist pig". But, you know, you've gotta be one or the other I guess. You're failing at not being a complete dick, sorry broskii. Oh, plus, I've already got a pair. I keep them on my chest instead of hiding them between my legs like el coward. Liberal swine are go!

Yeah, I love jokes. Well, I like jokes that are actually funny, not hateful and reeking of ignorance.


----------



## Kim Chee

Driftwhistler said:


> Sorry dude, but your advice is tainted with internalized sexism.


 
I externalize sexism with a BEARD! So between my internalized sexism that you point out and my externalized sexism I am in balance. 
Sure, you can interpret my words from my posts any way you like even if it deviates from my original intended meaning. 
In doing so, you continue to make an ass of yourself.

This thread has gone the way that mr. thirtydollarbillyall indicated it would. 

Female safety...
Keep your breasticles covered is still good advice (it even came from a guy).
...unless you are protesting and making a demonstration of what you have the right
to do, I suppose. 

Rock out with your titties out!


----------



## Raging Bird

Shouts out to everyone who said fuck it and went ahead full bore with the long dramatic and pointless argument I was talking about. Closing thread now.


----------

